# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Counting your way to Lucid Dreaming Technique

## Solarflare

Now, this technique is best preformed with WBTB and works in the same way as a FILD. What you do when you wake up from sleeping is close your eyes and lie down. Then count '1 I am lucid dreaming' '2 I am lucid dreaming' '3...' '4....' '5.....' and so on. Once you reach 51, preform a reality check, and you will be dreaming. 

Let me know your thoughts and experiences  ::D: 

Thanks

----------


## dreamcatcher81

I was just thinking about this, this morning. I did the Deild/ Timer Method technique 4 times over with in a hour. I wanted to take advantage of my ability to fall asleep on command. I just ended up losing awareness pretty quickly probably with in 3mins each time. I think the soulution is what u brought up here. Counting  has provided hypnagogic  imagery (ex: tree, bird etc)  from a fully waking state for me. I had to count to 200 plus but i feel doing so from a relaxed state can get you there faster. I havn't fully walked into a dream yet, however i do think counting can help u maintain some focus before your body shuts down. Your will power can go a long way. I've had two experiences where i was inbetween the waking state and dreaming state. Total black void. I was highly motivated to talk to my higher self at the time and didn't want to wait for a dream scene to build. So i posed my questions both times i've received a answer. One was a half truth that i was able to verify the next day, the other was a hyper vivid image that seemed to be more accurate then my first question. When i woke up i knew i didn't retain all of it so i didn't bother to verify the next day. I was just looking for information what if i posed a command to explore the astral dreamscape. ??? just a thought. Namaste.

----------


## Avalanche

> Now, this technique is best preformed with WBTB and works in the same way as a FILD. What you do when you wake up from sleeping is close your eyes and lie down. Then count '1 I am lucid dreaming' '2 I am lucid dreaming' '3...' '4....' '5.....' and so on. Once you reach 51, preform a reality check, and you will be dreaming. 
> 
> Let me know your thoughts and experiences 
> 
> Thanks



Uh... it's that exact is it? When I get to "51 I am lucid dreaming" I will go into a lucid? Okay... hell, I will try this when I wake up tonight.

----------


## Raspberry

> Uh... it's that exact is it? When I get to "51 I am lucid dreaming" I will go into a lucid? Okay... hell, I will try this when I wake up tonight.



Major sarcasm?

----------


## Solarflare

> Uh... it's that exact is it? When I get to "51 I am lucid dreaming" I will go into a lucid? Okay... hell, I will try this when I wake up tonight.



remember.... skeptical...ism is the downfall of many lucid dreamers  :tongue2:

----------


## Ctharlhie

I don't think Origami is being sarcastic...  

GameOverLord; Interesting idea, a kind of numerical, inner voice version of FILD, it has the same problem however of when you RC it ruins it if you're not already in the dream.

----------


## Solarflare

> I don't think Origami is being sarcastic...  
> 
> GameOverLord; Interesting idea, a kind of numerical, inner voice version of FILD, it has the same problem however of when you RC it ruins it if you're not already in the dream.



Like FILD, it should be used with WBTB or DEILD

and thanks  ::D:

----------


## crispizzle

I think to touch up on your idea here.. if you get to 51 and do an RC and you end up not being in a dream, just do it again. Maybe your counting will transition into a FA if you do it enough lol.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Like FILD, it should be used with WBTB or DEILD
> 
> and thanks



I think it would be useful for people who can't quite get FILD to work.

So this is a CILD, Counting Initiated Lucid Dream.

Maybe it would be cool for you to experiment over the next few weeks/months and write a tutorial?  :smiley:

----------


## Solarflare

> I think to touch up on your idea here.. if you get to 51 and do an RC and you end up not being in a dream, just do it again. Maybe your counting will transition into a FA if you do it enough lol.



Like a FILD, you just try again except you go a little longer like maybe 100. 

AND also like the FILD, it does induce FA

@Cthatlhie Counting INDUCED lucid dream  ::D:  lol

----------


## Avalanche

I was not being sarcastic. Why would I do that? Just to come on and talk trash about a guys idea? No. I did it last night, and well...

Nope. Nothing happened. BUT, when I got to the 30-40 mark, my body did start to tingle and the feeling of S.P. kinda started to set it. But as I approached 51, nothing came of it. I was dead still, and kept my mind straight on counting. But no.

Maybe just counting up until you fall asleep will work? I will try that. 

^not sarcasm.

----------


## Raspberry

I didn't mean it in an accusing way, it was just the way it sounded.

Methods such as FILD and this counting technique is just a way to fall asleep while passively staying aware. It's not a technique in itself.

----------


## Avalanche

It's okay, I'm just clarifying. I'm going to try it til I fall asleep tonight, who knows, might actually work, it sorta got somewhere last night.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> It's okay, I'm just clarifying. I'm going to try it til I fall asleep tonight, who knows, might actually work, it sorta got somewhere last night.



Ideally you need to use it like a DEILD. Set your intention to wake from dreams as you drift off tonight, then if you wake up try not to move at all, then carry out this technique. Good luck!

----------


## Jay12341235

did you spew this out of your buttocks without trying it first?

If so, poo on you. That's stupid. If not how many times has this worked for you that you posted it as a reliable method?  :Shades wink:

----------


## Avalanche

> did you spew this out of your buttocks without trying it first?
> 
> If so, poo on you. That's stupid. If not how many times has this worked for you that you posted it as a reliable method?



You talking to the OP? YOU SON OF A B***H! POO ON HIM!?? YOU KISS YOUR MOTHER WITH THAT MOUTH?!

Naw, I kid.

----------


## dakotahnok

*And this is differient than a WILD? I mean this is basically the same thing as a WILD. 

Am i missing something?*

----------


## Solarflare

> did you spew this out of your buttocks without trying it first?
> 
> If so, poo on you. That's stupid. If not how many times has this worked for you that you posted it as a reliable method?



if you see the first post.....

oh wait WTH i forgot to say this on the first post  :Sad: 

I got this method from Dreammoods.com :/ lol

----------


## Raspberry

This awareness technique is actually quite well known. I'm sure it's mentioned in some of the WILD tutorials. It's essentially the same thing as FILD, or observing your breath, anything to keep you passively aware. It's just another way to help through WILD.

----------


## NightSpy2

> did you spew this out of your buttocks without trying it first?
> 
> If so, poo on you. That's stupid. If not how many times has this worked for you that you posted it as a reliable method?



Bro if you just come on here to tell people that they have crap techniques, you should just leave.
No one cares what you think. If he had an idea, good on him. But no one needs you to come on here and say that he shat it outta his ass.
So, POO ON YOU MAN!!! FAR OUT!  :armflap:  :armflap:  :armflap:  :armflap:  :armflap:  :armflap:  :armflap:  :armflap:  :armflap:  :armflap:

----------


## Avalanche

Well I tried counting again last night. I got up to about 65, then I started to get a clouded mind. I couldn't form the sentence "I am lucid dreaming", stuff started pouring into my head. I skipped numbers and restarted like 3 times. I guess I could have gotten somewhere, but I was just falling asleep. 

Maybe thats what it's supposed to do? This method is actually interesting. I'm going to try it again tonight, counting as far as I need to until I fall asleep.

----------


## Solarflare

ppl rly are exaggerating about his post....

POO ON ALL OF US

----------


## Solarflare

ANNNNNND 


even if it doesn't work...... it is used good for MILDs.

BTW, has anyone tried this with WBTB, i have trouble WILDing and i have Apple juice which i rarely get and i dont want to waste it  ::D:

----------


## NightSpy2

> ANNNNNND 
> 
> 
> even if it doesn't work...... it is used good for MILDs.
> 
> BTW, has anyone tried this with WBTB, i have trouble WILDing and i have Apple juice which i rarely get and i dont want to waste it



Apple Juice ?!?!?!!?!

Btw, I tried this technique a few times, with average results.. Most times I just fell asleep, (I did all while WBTB) but one of the times, I kept counting until I was in a dream, then I did the nose plug RC in the dream but it didnt get me lucid!!!! 
 :Sad:   :Sad: 

Gonna keep trying though.

----------


## Jay12341235

> Bro if you just come on here to tell people that they have crap techniques, you should just leave.
> No one cares what you think. If he had an idea, good on him. But no one needs you to come on here and say that he shat it outta his ass.
> So, POO ON YOU MAN!!! FAR OUT!



I didn't say it was crap, I wanted to know where it came from





> if you see the first post.....
> 
> oh wait WTH i forgot to say this on the first post 
> 
> I got this method from Dreammoods.com :/ lol



I wanted to know where this came from  to see if I should spend time on it or not. I got my answer!

PS: poo on you

----------


## Solarflare

:Crying:  no poo no poo

apple juice drastically increases Dream Vividness

----------


## Avalanche

You serious? By how much? I have apple juice, I can down a gallon before bed. BTW, accepted friend request.

----------


## Ctharlhie

Don't drink too much  ::lol::  it may make you uncomfortable later in the night, worse still you may decide to go the toilet in a non-lucid.  :wink2:

----------


## Avalanche

I never really feel the need to get up at night to go. I will try drinking about 3-4 glasses right before bed, see what happens. I will report back to this thread with results. Won't help me get lucid, but it might make my dreams more vivid.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> I never really feel the need to get up at night to go. I will try drinking about 3-4 glasses right before bed, see what happens. I will report back to this thread with results. *Won't help me get lucid*, but it might make my dreams more vivid.



This you all over Origami, you try all the techniques you can but you don't really believe they will make you lucid. If you want apple juice to help you attain lucidity, it will. The b6 vitamin definitely will aid you're other techniques, and dream vividness can only help in making you lucid.

----------


## Avalanche

But.. how can a dream just being more vivid make me realize in a dream that I'm dreaming?

I don't even

----------


## Solarflare

You must must *MUST* believe the techniques work. That is absolutely required to become lucid. I drink apple juice all through out the day in little sips. And one full glass at night.

btw okay  ::D: 

EDIT: You dont expect to become lucid in a dream that is blurry as fuck and you cant remember anything whatsoever now do you????  :Cheeky:

----------


## Avalanche

Well I.. but whenever I.... 

WHAT THA FUUU

Okay...

Apple juice makes you lucid then? Cool.

----------


## Solarflare

btw Origami, when you try this technique, are you trying with WBTB or as you go to sleep for the first time?

----------


## Avalanche

I will drink them before I go to bed. Like I will drink them, go upstairs, clean my teeth, then hop into bed. I can WBTB, but not drink during the WBTB.
I will try drinking the juice, then doing a WBTB tonight after about 5 hours sleep.

----------


## Solarflare

nono when you count, is it during WBTB or just as you sleep.

----------


## Avalanche

Wait, what? Counting? Oh right. Well before I just counted as I was falling asleep for the first time. I will count after my WBTB is over though.

----------


## Solarflare

hmm kays  ::D:  thx

----------


## Avalanche

For my sake, I hope this does SOMETHING. Even if it's just a really vivid dream, something. Because so far, in about 2 months of writing down my dreams and trying methods, all I have to show for it is 2 S.P.s and maybe a 2 second false awakening.

Last nights dream for me was actually kinda cool though, I really hope I can maybe copy it for tonight or something. It was vivid enough, and best of all it was 1st person. You see my avatar picture? Thats from a game called "Vanquish". Look it up on youtube if you want, but basically I was the main guy in it, and fighting robots. It was pretty awesome, if a bit skippy and short.

----------


## Ctharlhie

How could making your dreams more vivid _not_ help you become lucid?
Firstly, by making your dreams more vivid you will be more likely to see dream signs, secondly, you will notice improved recall, thirdly, when coupled with ADA, increased vividness will help you notice the differences between reality and your dreams.

----------


## Avalanche

Okay okay, sheesh, I didn't know, but now I do! GET OFF MA CASE

----------


## Ctharlhie

Sorry for being a bit over-bearing there, just trying to get my point across  :smiley:  Good luck and remember, tonight is always THE night.

----------


## Avalanche

Believe me, I know how to focus and convince myself that things are true, or real, or possible. I have done that. But this is too steep, especially after all this time. I can't get myself to KNOW that tonight is the night. How can I make myself believe that this is the night, and that all my past failures and lost chances are okay? If that is the key, then how am I supposed to reach it?

----------


## Ctharlhie

You are in full control of your thinking, emotions and attitudes. Your opinions on your ability to lucid dream aren't based on any physical situation or characteristic, but rather the self-defeating thought that you are incapable of lucid dreaming. Convert your attitude into a more positive, adaptive, position. For instance, hold in your mind that belief is the key, also remember that there is nothing setting you apart from the rest of the population that is influencing your ability to dream lucidly (negatively or otherwise). There are many who take months, years even, to get as far as you have in the past weeks. Remember these things and whenever you catch yourself thinking negatively, reinterpret your situation in a different light.
I'm not talking here from some spiritual or philosophical thinking, this is cognitive psychology  :smiley:

----------


## Avalanche

Ok, well, I will focus more on that aspect then.

Apple juice, ADA, WBTB and Positive thinking.

----------


## Solarflare

> For my sake, I hope this does SOMETHING. Even if it's just a really vivid dream, something. Because so far, in about 2 months of writing down my dreams and trying methods, all I have to show for it is 2 S.P.s and maybe a 2 second false awakening.
> 
> Last nights dream for me was actually kinda cool though, I really hope I can maybe copy it for tonight or something. It was vivid enough, and best of all it was 1st person. You see my avatar picture? Thats from a game called "Vanquish". Look it up on youtube if you want, but basically I was the main guy in it, and fighting robots. It was pretty awesome, if a bit skippy and short.



look at my username

OF COURSE I KNOW WHAT VANQUISH IS  :Shades wink:

----------


## rynkrt3

I guess I will try "this" technique" for the next week... it probably won't work but I'll try it -sigh-  WRONG!!!  No technique will work with an attitude like that.

----------


## Solarflare

that is corrrrect!

YOU CAN DO IT!

----------


## Avalanche

Okay, well success and failure. Failure because I stayed up too late (about 3 am) and then woke up at 10, so I totally messed up my REM or whatever, and I only had one, decent dream.
Success though, as that dream was fairly long and sorta vivid. The apple juice, I would say, worked. If I had gone to sleep at a better time, I'm certain I would have had a lot of good dreams. Trying again tonight.

----------


## Osmodin

Counting works I tried it, but its not my favorite. I get bored with counting and by like 60 something I fall asleep. It has worked for me 2 times before I joined I just think it is harder then other things you can do.

----------


## Avalanche

Apple juice confirmed. Drank two big glasses before bed (damn near made me throw up), and last night I had 2 sorta vivid dreams, but most importantly, both were in 1st person. I also had two little fragments in 1st person. Before, I had a dream in 1st person maybe once a week. Going from that two 4 1st person dreams in one night can only mean one thing- the apple juice makes you dream in 1st person, and increases vividness. I did, once again go to sleep fairly late, about 1am, so that may have hampered my test, but still.

And this is not placebo, as I was skeptical of it at first. But for me now, it's proven.

----------


## Reclypso

It's better to just visualize a dream scene in that 50 seconds you are counting...

----------


## Avalanche

You see now, it just isn't that simple. I'm not getting at you, but people always say just visualize, and count until you appear in the dream world. But you always, or we always notice our bodies after a while and snap out of it. You need to give more advice than just count and visualize.

----------


## fOrceez

Tried this, WBTB, SP came unnoticed, relatively quickly, felt myself kinda in-between consciousness and unconsciousness.. But I couldn't  get into the dream! Tried again, same thing, SP came quickly, but I just couldn't get into the dream.

 :Sad:

----------


## Avalanche

Exact same thing happened to me one night- double S.P., just couldnt get there. If there was some way to keep your mind of your body.. but of course, when you think to do that, all you can think about is.... YOUR BODY.

----------


## Solarflare

> Tried this, WBTB, SP came unnoticed, relatively quickly, felt myself kinda in-between consciousness and unconsciousness.. But I couldn't  get into the dream! Tried again, same thing, SP came quickly, but I just couldn't get into the dream.







> Exact same thing happened to me one night- double S.P., just couldnt get there. If there was some way to keep your mind of your body.. but of course, when you think to do that, all you can think about is.... YOUR BODY.



When you hit SP, stop counting  :wink2: 




> It's better to just visualize a dream scene in that 50 seconds you are counting...



that also may help  ::D:

----------


## fOrceez

As soon as I noticed I was in sp, I tried to keep my mind relaxed, letting thoughts flow through and onthe second time, a dream started to form, but I could notget out of my body enough.. Orfully fall asleep. At one point, I was very close to WILDing and was creating my own dream, but icould still feel my body being there.. So I woke myself up..  WHY?! :-( 

I shall try again tonight

----------


## Solarflare

okay thank you for the results everyone 

(not sarcasm)

----------


## fOrceez

Much welcome!  ::D:

----------


## Reclypso

Tell yourself, the next time my eyes open I'll be lucid and just relax. Don't think about it and you'll be in a dream in a few seconds.

----------


## Avalanche

Again, thats easy to say and do if you already had a lucid dream, but for people who haven't, its damn near impossible! Every time I entered S.P., I would stop counting and just try to fall into a dream, but then it would just end, and then the frustration builds up. It's built up so much now that I'v decided to stop trying now.

----------


## fOrceez

Last night when i done it, I felt my dream body, but I just wasn't fully in the dream.
Going to bed real soon, shall report in the morning or afternoon.

----------


## zhineTech

i first saw this on LD4all and have tried it around 15 times. i have been successful twice . i usually end up falling asleep while counting. one time i opened my eyes into a dream scene. the other time i had to separate from my body.

definitely combine w/ a WBTB and don't stress too much about getting the numbers right. my only issue with the OP is that it's "count to 51 and you're in" which seems overly simplified. you will often have to count further than that or longer than that depending on how fast you fall asleep. its not the numbers that matter its the fact that you are falling asleep with your intentions set on an activity.

if you haven't had a lot of lucids before you will probably find it more beneficial to concentrate on DILD based techniques, as WILD's are typically more "difficult." but everyone is different and everyone dreams, so keep on keeping on.

----------


## Solarflare

Well, thanks for the info and tests everyone  ::D: 

I prefer DILD techniques, but i thought this might be helpful for everyone who likes WILD and WBTB methods. Since your getting results, i feel satisfied in posting this method here  :Big laugh:

----------


## NightSpy2

> Again, thats easy to say and do if you already had a lucid dream, but for people who haven't, its damn near impossible! Every time I entered S.P., I would stop counting and just try to fall into a dream, but then it would just end, and then the frustration builds up. It's built up so much now that I'v decided to stop trying now.



YOU JUST NEED TO KEEP GOING!!
You see, if you just stop, you're never going to get anywhere, but if you just try out new stuff like DILD, MILD, etc etc, then maybe you'll have one again, and that'll be an incentive to keep going!!
Just remember how awesome it was when you found out you were dreaming? Focus on that feeling. Let it wash over you.... I'd give anything to feel that again, wouldn't you?

----------


## Avalanche

You must know that everyone says the same thing as an encouraging thing- it never works though. Keep trying, keep believing! Right. If I told you you could get sand from a stone by rubbing it in your hands, you would quickly lose belief after maybe an hour (3 months) or rubbing (dreaming).

----------


## NightSpy2

...........
Well, thats because you have that attitude towards it bro.....

----------


## Avalanche

..........
And I have that attitude because of a failure, and then all you get as encouragement is "Keep trying". Well duh. 

Look, I'm not trying to be a jackass or anything, but it's not working and that help isn't helping.

----------


## zhineTech

there is no such thing as failure. only learning from your mistakes.

advice doesn't help if you don't take it.

----------


## Avalanche

Advice doesn't work if it doesn't help.

----------


## NightSpy2

Ok. Origami. Hmm.... This has happened to me for longer, but I'm still going. 
Just try out new things. I try out about 2 new things every week. If you want, go for longer.
Try everything new that you see that sounds reasonable. 
Try out supplements. Fish oil, B6, Galantamine + Choline Bitartrate, EILD, Subliminal Messages.
Try out everything until yuo find something that works well for you. Thats what I am trying to go for!





> Look, I'm not trying to be a jackass or anything, but it's not working and that help isn't helping.



Ok, good. I hate jackasses xD ....... But if you find that its not working. Maybe your on a Dryspell. Take a few days or a week off Lucid Dreaming.
Stop trying to WILD, etc. Keep up your DJ, but dont try induction methods.
Who knows, you might even LD during this time.

----------


## Avalanche

I'm sorry, it's just every time I come on here, everyones getting lucid except me. Especially when some newbies come on and go on about "Iv been on for 3 months and only had 4 lucids, is that bad? wah wah wah".

It's annoying when everyones getting along well except me. I tried taking time off, it was good, but my dreams have plummeted to nothing, so I'm going to try and improve my recall, and try to jot down more each night. I think I don't write down enough. I will try that, then go for whatever method looks simplest.

----------


## siuol

i would just stick to FILD personally. i will be lucid 1-51 is 51-100 seconds long, FILD is about 20 normally (from what ive read and experience).

----------


## Avalanche

Finger induced lucid dreaming? Well I may as well, I'm not doing any ATM.

----------


## Solarflare

as ive said b4 only 1 of my lucid dreams was an actual lucid dream, rest were 'semi lucid'.

the reason you arent getting any is because you are pressurizing yourself to get them to much. You need to lighten up a little. I can tell by the words you chose your frustrated.

Im talking to Origami btw

----------


## Olysseus

I tried this and it worked. thanks

I had gone a week or more without a Ld and wanted to try something new. I tried it 2 or 3 nights and no results except I kept losing count as I drifted into sleep. Two nights ago I woke up and tried to count like this as I was falling back asleep. At some point I became aware of walking through this labyrinthine concrete aqueduct system and thinking to myself "Goddammit I lost count again, what number was I on?" Obviously I realized I was dreaming. I had a very interesting, although somewhat puzzling discussion with a dream character about what prevents us from dreaming.

Anyhow, I also wanted to say that I had gone to bed that night with the attitude that I didn't really care whether I became lucid, I just wanted to get some solid sleep that night because I was tired. I have had this happen a few times, where I relax, chill out with a good movie and a good cup of tea and go to bed saying who cares if I have a lucid dream, and then I have one anyways. So I would postulate that just being relaxed about lucid dreaming is more important than trying to tell yourself that you are certain to have one.

Don't get me wrong, I often tell remind myself that I am certain that I will continue to develop and grow in my lucid dreaming. But I don't try to feel certain about dreaming so much as I try to go to bed in a state of ease, relaxation and enjoyment. Of course feeling certain about lucid dreams may be some people's way of doing that. If it works for you great, but perhaps some people just need to relax a little, admit that tonight might not be the night, but the night is coming. Just a thought.

But its definitely possible to have a lucid dream on a night when you don't think its gonna happen :wink2:

----------


## Solarflare

^ thanks 4 the info ^-^

----------

